# Prozessor i7 7700k wird viiiiel zu Warm (82grad)



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe da ein großes Problem. 
Wenn ich Zocke,(Zb Destiny2) ist mein Prozessor bei ca 75-82 Grad nach einer Stunde. In Prime nach paar Minuten 83 Grad.Kein Oc am Prozessor. Die Graka bei ca 60 grad nach 5 std dauerzocken
. Ich habe oben 3 Lüfter die die warme Luft vertikal nach draussen befördern.
Der Pc ist per KompaktWasserKühlung (Deep cool 120er von csl umgelabelt) verbunden. Der Radi ist hinten befestigt auf Prozessor höhe und befördert die Luft nach draussen.
Der Tower steht auf Füße und hat unten Luftgitter.

Ist die Wasserkühlung zu schwach oder woran liegt es das nur der Prozessor so heiss wird? 
Müsste ich vllt unten noch 3 Lüfter a 120er einbauen? Bringt das überhaupt was? Das system selber ist ja net so warm, sondern nur die CPU.
Man kann ja im Bios noch die Lüfter umstellen von PWM oder so auf DW? ( Ich hoffe das waren die richtigen Bezeichnungen.) Ich denke ihr wisst was ich da meine. Hat was mit Strom zutun oder das das Mainboard die Lüfter Steuert?! Vllt ist da was falsch? 

I7 7700K
Asus ROG Strix GTX1080 
Asus ROG Strix Z270er Board
M2. Samsung Evo 960er 
16000 MB 2 Dimm Corsair


----------



## DuckDuckStop (11. November 2017)

Ist halt nen 7700k, die Temperaturen wundern mich nicht.


----------



## NatokWa (11. November 2017)

Ein 120'er Radi reicht net für nen 7700K , da währe die 240'er Variante besser gewesen .


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Ein 120'er Radi reicht net für nen 7700K , da währe die 240'er Variante besser gewesen .



Ist das echt so extrem mit den 7700k? Kann ich denn versuchen mehr luft ins gehäuse zu bekommen um vllt den Radi etwas kühlere luft zur verfügung zu stellen? Gibts noch andere Tips?


Edit: könnte ich denn ein 240er Radi oben anbringen  inkl neuer Cpu kühlung? Den alten 120er hinten weg und nen normalen 
 Lüfter rein, der entweder reinbläst oder die Luft Rausbefördert?
Aber erstmal würde ich es gerne irgendwie mit dem Cpu kühler versuchen.


----------



## RubySoho (11. November 2017)

Komisches Gehäuse....
normalerweise unten vorne kalte Luft rein und hinten oben wieder raus.
so bringen die lüfter doch nichts.
Wo blasen die denn die luft hin?


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Komisches Gehäuse....
> normalerweise unten vorne kalte Luft rein und hinten oben wieder raus.
> so bringen die lüfter doch nichts.
> Wo blasen die denn die luft hin?



Ähm im gehäuse sind extra öffnungen seitlich. Da kommt sehr viel luft raus. Wird vertikal rausgepustet. Alles funktioniert gut. Nur die cpu macht stress. Ist eher ein Cosmos System. Unten komplette breite rein und oben komplette breite raus. Wie gesagt ist das system net warm. Nur die cpu sonst nix.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. November 2017)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Komisches Gehäuse....


 Sehe im Moment auch keinen Sinn in den 3 blauen Lüftern.... Was sollen die bewirken? Wo kommt die Luft her und wo geht sie hin?

Haste mal den Namen vom Case?


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

IN WIN 303 Midi-Tower - schwarz

Das ist das Gehäuse


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Sehe im Moment auch keinen Sinn in den 3 blauen Lüftern.... Was sollen die bewirken? Wo kommt die Luft her und wo geht sie hin?
> 
> Haste mal den Namen vom Case?



Die Warme luft wird oben raus gepustet seitlich. Der Luft Strom der raus kommt ist auch sehr stark. Durch den Unterdruck zieht er unten Luft rein. Das funktioniert auch gut.
Die frage war ob i unten 3 Lüfter rein hauen soll um den 120er Radi mehr frisch Luft zur Verfügung zu stellen? Bringt das was oder eher neue Wasserkühlung mit 2 lüfter?


----------



## Sirthegoat (11. November 2017)

7700k da wundern mich die Temps bei ner 120mm Kompakt auch nicht.. entweder nen ordentlichen Luft Kühler im Bereich 40€ aufwärts kaufen oder auf ne 240mm kompakt gehen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (11. November 2017)

Ist wohl eher ein Case, wo oben dann ein Radi rein soll...

Ansonsten finde ich den 120 Radi auch ein wenig unterdimensioniert, für einen 7700K Hitzkopf. Vorallem da er mit der Abwärme der GraKa auch noch kämpfen muss.

Nettes Case, wäre mir aber den Preis nicht wert.


----------



## RubySoho (11. November 2017)

So, denke ich mal soll die kühlung von dem Gehäuse gedacht sein.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Dissi schrieb:


> 7700k da wundern mich die Temps bei ner 120mm Kompakt auch nicht.. entweder nen ordentlichen Luft Kühler im Bereich 40€ aufwärts kaufen oder auf ne 240mm kompakt gehen.



Ok, also ist die Kühlung zu schwach für den Prozessor? Wusste net das der 7700k so extrem mit der Hitze entwicklung ist.

Also Hol ich mir ne neue Cpu Wasserkühlung. Mit 2-3 lüfter die ich oben befestige. Jetzt hab ich noch den platz vom alten Radi. Da ein lüfter der reinpustet oder einen der rauspustet? Unten noch Lüfter anbringen? Bringt diese idee was?


----------



## RubySoho (11. November 2017)

Lass doch mal den lüfter von der aio auf max. laufen und schau obs besser wird.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Ok das teste ich heute abend mal und berichte mit nem screen wenns erwünscht ist

Möchte die Temp von der CPU auf jedenfall runter bekommen


----------



## azzih (11. November 2017)

Normal sollte ein 120iger Radiator aber trotzdem ausreichen, immerhin ist der gleichwertig mit den besten Luftkühlern. Geht die Pumpe auch wirklich? Schutzkappe abmontiert am Kühler und Paste entsprechend gut verteilt?
Klar ist der 7700K ein echter Hitzkopf und ja Intel mit ihrer minderwertigen Paste unterm Heatspreader tun dem Kunden keinen Gefallen. Allerdings sollte bei Spielen auch ein 7700K nicht 80 Grad warm werden. Unter künstlicher Last wie bei Prime ist das natürlich was anderes, aber net bei Spielen...


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2017)

Welche Spannung hat die CPU denn unter Last?


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

NuVirus schrieb:


> Welche Spannung hat die CPU denn unter Last?



Sag i dir später wenn ich daheim bin. Schau ich dann nach.

Wenn die Pumpe net läuft, müsste er doch längst gegrillt sein oder?


----------



## dreadkopp (11. November 2017)

120er Radi sollte für einen nicht übertakteten 7700k dicke reichen. Nur hat Intel halt die bescheidene Zahnpasta zwischen DIE und Heatspreader geschmiert ... Manchmal besser, manchmal schlechter. In letzterem Fall kannst du auch ne MORA dran hängen und die Temps werden nicht besser.


----------



## 0ssi (11. November 2017)

Erstaunlich, daß erst im 19. Post nach der Spannung gefragt wurde denn ob 1,20V oder 1,40V kann bis 20°C Unterschied bedeuten.
Zum Vergleich mein ungeköpfter 7700K läuft bei 5,0Ghz mit 1,25V und erreicht in Prime95 ohne AVX keine 70°C mit Luftkühlung !


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, daß erst im 19. Post nach der Spannung gefragt wurde denn ob 1,20V oder 1,40V kann bis 20°C Unterschied bedeuten.
> Zum Vergleich mein ungeköpfter 7700K läuft bei 5,0Ghz mit 1,25V und erreicht in Prime95 ohne AVX keine 70°C mit Luftkühlung !



Ich werde gleich mal nachsehen.


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2017)

Takt macht gar nicht so viel aus bei den Desktop CPUs da ist eher die Spannung wichtig.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (11. November 2017)

selbst mit einem 360er Radiator wären die Temperaturen nur geringfügig besser.
Ohne Köpfen der CPU kann man keine Riesensprünge erwarten, da der Wärmetausch zwischen DIE und HS nicht gut funktioniert. Da kann der Kühler noch so gut sein.

EDIT: Falls das Köpfen für dich nicht in Frage kommt, könnte man noch etwas Undervolting ausprobieren.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> selbst mit einem 360er Radiator wären die Temperaturen nur geringfügig besser.
> Ohne Köpfen der CPU kann man keine Riesensprünge erwarten, da der Wärmetausch zwischen DIE und HS nicht gut funktioniert. Da kann der Kühler noch so gut sein.
> 
> EDIT: Falls das Köpfen für dich nicht in Frage kommt, könnte man noch etwas Undervolting ausprobieren.



Und warum hat der Typ oben nur 70 grad bei 5ghz und ich 80 bei 4.2? Ich Wasser und er Luftkühlung.
Er hat die CPU auch net geköpft.


----------



## RubySoho (11. November 2017)

Du hast gesagt kein oc....


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

RubySoho schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt kein oc....



Ich hab doch kein oc
Meinte 4.2ghz. Habs korrigiert.


----------



## RubySoho (11. November 2017)

Schau nach der spannung, wie hier schon vorgeschlagen.
asus legt da gern mal hohe spannung an.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Gleich daheim, dann schau i sofort nach


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (11. November 2017)

1,25v bei 5Ghz ist natürlich auch ein absoluter Glückstreffer beim 7700k.
Meiner läuft bei 5Ghz mit 1.355v und hat bei Prime mit einer Corsair H110i GT je nach Kern 67-72 Grad


----------



## devilsfun (11. November 2017)

setz einfach die Rasierklinge an und nutze flüssigmetall als wärmeleitpaste unter dem heatspreader. die dinger werden sonst sau heiss. betreibe meinen bei 5,0 ghz mit 1,29v last und der wird nach dem umbau gerade mal 45°C warm. bei 5,1 werden es dann auch mal 50°C. da hat es vorher dann schon annährend 95°C.

ist auf alle fälle günstiger als auf nen neuen radi umzusteigen.


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2017)

devilsfun schrieb:


> setz einfach die Rasierklinge an und nutze flüssigmetall als wärmeleitpaste unter dem heatspreader. die dinger werden sonst sau heiss. betreibe meinen bei 5,0 ghz mit 1,29v last und der wird nach dem umbau gerade mal 45°C warm. bei 5,1 werden es dann auch mal 50°C. da hat es vorher dann schon annährend 95°C.
> 
> ist auf alle fälle günstiger als auf nen neuen radi umzusteigen.



Ja und das Riskio das man die CPU schrottet, wenn man es das erste Mal macht ist ja total klein oder?

Vermutlich liegt eine zu hohe Spannung an ASUS Boards geben gerne viel Spannung out of the Box.


----------



## devilsfun (11. November 2017)

naja, irgendwann ist immer das erste mal und es gibt ja genug Videos wie man es macht. für grobmotoriker gibt es auch noch die delid Tools, kosten auch net die welt. ist immer noch günstiger als nen neuer radi oder lukü. die bei ner 7700k auch nichts bringen, die haben halt wirklich bei der wärmeleitpaste gefuscht.

delid die mate 2 ca. 30 euro und flüssigmetall ca. 8 euro. kleine tube hochtemp. silikon im Baumarkt nen euro.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Hab im ersten thread paar Bilder drann gehangen.
1.24 - 1.25 Volt Schwankt

Nochmal prime95 angemacht. Es kommt oben arsch kalte Luft raus. Denoch hat die cpu über 80 grad. Das ganze system ist richtig kühl. Selbst die Wasserkühlung fühlt sich ganz kalt an.


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2017)

Dann dürfte die Sache recht klar sein, der Kühler dürfte nicht richtig in Kontakt mit dem Heatspreader kommen, sprich CPU Kühler noch mal ab machen und neu montieren, dürfte die Probleme eigentlich lösen.


----------



## Tamina23 (11. November 2017)

Dann brauch i neue WLP richtig?


----------



## devilsfun (11. November 2017)

Tamina23 schrieb:


> Nochmal prime95 angemacht. Es kommt oben arsch kalte Luft raus. Denoch hat die cpu über 80 grad. Das ganze system ist richtig kühl. Selbst die Wasserkühlung fühlt sich ganz kalt an.



du  wirst die cpu mit der besten kühlung nicht kälter bekommen, hat einfach einen hitzestau. köpfen und gut ist. 1,24 ist ja wirklich nichts.

und das köpfen ist wirklich nicht schwierig, wichtig ist aber flüssigmetall, hatte beim ersten test noch artic silver genommen. bringt zwar ein wenig aber nicht viel.

ansonsten mit den 80°C leben, ist völlig im rahmen der vorgaben von Intel für die cpu. der Tjunction Max Wert von Intel für diese CPU liegt bei 100°C

https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz


----------



## devilsfun (11. November 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dann dürfte die Sache recht klar sein, der Kühler dürfte nicht richtig in Kontakt mit dem Heatspreader kommen, sprich CPU Kühler noch mal ab machen und neu montieren, dürfte die Probleme eigentlich lösen.



von der hitezentwicklung gibt es schon einen unterschied zwischen dem 6700 und dem 7700!


----------



## NuVirus (11. November 2017)

Das der mit Prime 95 29.3 ohne Änderungen so warm wird ist normal die Temperatur ist auch nicht kritisch.


----------



## RtZk (11. November 2017)

devilsfun schrieb:


> von der hitezentwicklung gibt es schon einen unterschied zwischen dem 6700 und dem 7700!



Das Wasser müsste bei 80 ° CPU Temp verdammt heiß sein, daher kann es nur ein falscher montierter Kühler sein.



Tamina23 schrieb:


> Dann brauch i neue WLP richtig?



Ja außer du hast noch welche übrig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. November 2017)

Tamina23 schrieb:


> Wenn ich Zocke,(Zb Destiny2) ist mein Prozessor bei ca 75-82 Grad nach einer Stunde.


Damit bist Du 20°C von Tjunction entfernt. Wo ist das Problem?
https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz

Wenn es dich stöit, hilft es, die Spannung der CPu zu reduzieren. Einfach mit dem Intel Tool dafür einen negativen Offset einstellen.
Schon 50mV bringen merkliche Unterschiede
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss dann etwas probieren. Zuerst -50mV, dann -100mV, vielleicht sogar -150mV. Sobald der Rechner chrast reduziert man um 25mV
Wenn Du Geld versenken willst, kauf Dir einen neuen Kühler.



RtZk schrieb:


> Das Wasser müsste bei 80 ° CPU Temp verdammt heiß  sein, daher kann es nur ein falscher montierter Kühler sein.


Was hat die Chiptemperatur mit der Wassertemperatur zu tun? Das Wasser wird sich um 5-10°C erwärmen, mehr nicht. Darum bringen große Kühler verhältnismäßig wenig. Es ist keine verlötete CPU.
...


----------



## Tamina23 (12. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit bist Du 20°C von Tjunction entfernt. Wo ist das Problem?
> https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz
> 
> Wenn es dich stöit, hilft es, die Spannung der CPu zu reduzieren. Einfach mit dem Intel Tool dafür einen negativen Offset einstellen.
> ...



Ok danke. Werde es Morgen sofort testen.


----------



## DjTomCat (12. November 2017)

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der 7700k @Stock eine Spannung von ca. 1,18-1,19 Volt braucht.
Stell einfach mal 1,18-1,19 Volt also Vcore fix ein und schau was dein Rechner macht. Sollte dein Rechner instabil werden einfach Vcore um 20mV erhöhen bis er wieder Stabil wird.
Sollte er aber mit 1,18-1,19 Volt stabil sein kann man ver suchen die Vcore weiter zu senken um 10mV bis er instabil wird.


----------



## Tra6zon (12. November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kühler definitiv zu "klein".
Hatte mal den NZXT X52 und einen MasterLiquid 240 Pro drauf und die Temps waren zwischen 65-73°C.

Da ist es kein Wunder, dass deine 120mm AiO nichts bringt 

Hab jetzt den BeQuiet! Dark Rock 3 Pro drauf und ich bin bei 64-70°C.

Ist absolut in Ordnung.

Undervolten habe ich auch schon versucht, allerdings hat es bei mir nichts gebracht (evtl. hab ich es falsch gemacht).

Ich rate dir kauf dir einen vernünftigen Luftkühler oder eine 240mm AiO


----------



## RtZk (12. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit bist Du 20°C von Tjunction entfernt. Wo ist das Problem?
> https://ark.intel.com/products/97129/Intel-Core-i7-7700K-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-4_50-GHz
> 
> Wenn es dich stöit, hilft es, die Spannung der CPu zu reduzieren. Einfach mit dem Intel Tool dafür einen negativen Offset einstellen.
> ...



Das Wasser führt die Wärme ab und um so wärmer die Chip Temperatur wird, um so wärmer wird auch das Wasser, insbesonders, wenn es nicht runter gekühlt werden kann.

Ein 120mm Radiator müsste deutlich bessere Temperaturen verursache, wer's nicht glaubt einfach mal auf z.B die Fury X schauen, die hat eine bedeutend höhere Leistungsaufnahme und kommt trotzdem kaum über 60°.


----------



## devilsfun (12. November 2017)

kapierst es immer noch nicht, die cpu hat einen hitzstau! ich hab 2 radis im Gehäuse 5x12er lüfter drauf. trotzdem hatte ich in spielen bei einer wasser temp von 26°C annährend 80°C auf der CPU, besonders bei BF1.


----------



## NuVirus (12. November 2017)

Mit moderater Spannung verbraucht nen 6700k/7700k gar nicht so viel, das Problem ist die Pampe von Intel das die vernünftige Wärmeabgabe verhindert.

Das bisschen was die CPU verbraucht kriegt eigl nen 120mm locker weg, aber die CPUs sind einfach Hitzköpfe, mein 4790k@4,6Ghz und ähnlicher Spannung wie du ist auch nicht der kühlste trotz gutem Luftkühler.

Zusätzlich könnte auch sein das die Lüftersteuerung ca. so eingestellt ist, das ca. 80 °C gehalten werden aber bei ner AIO könnte das etwas anders sein


----------



## Tamina23 (13. November 2017)

Hallo ich wollte nur mal kurz feedback geben.
Cpu Spannung liegt bei 1.124 Volt und läuft stabil. In Prime 95 von 83 auf 68 grad und in Spielen sieht es ähnlich aus. Spiele laufen stabil und die performance ist top.
Mein Kumpel meint das ist viel zu niedrig. Ich bin dann bei dieser Spannung stehen geblieben. Hab nix mehr getestet, da es top immo läuft.
Besten dank für eure hilfe.


----------



## theGucky (23. November 2017)

Ich nutze eine 280mm AIO und mein i7-7700k (4.5GHz @1.25V auf allen Kernen) ist geköpft. Er wird nur 56°C warm unter Vollast.
Auf 5GHz @1.4V nur 66°C. Und er läuft seit Anfang April ohne Probleme.

Ich kann jeden der ein wenig tüfteln kann nur empfehlen den CPU zu köpfen. Die Kosten (LM, Silikonkleber, Hochwertiges Köpfwerkzeug) liegen nur bei um die 50€.
Meine Temperatur wurde um 30°C kühler beim OC und ca 10°C ohne OC. Allerdings war meine non-OC Temp schon vorher nur 66°C. 
Je heißer der CPU wird desto höher fällt der Temperatur unterschied nach dem köpfen aus. (Solange man es vernünftig macht)
Es war zumindest auch mein erstes Mal und er läuft wie geschmiert. ^^


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (24. November 2017)

kauf dir den Dark Rock Pro 3
das ist ne Luftkühlung die wesentlich besser als VIELE (nicht alle aber viele) Wasserkühlungen ist. (der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist das aktuelle Flaggschiff (und high end) von be quite, kostet 80€)
der Dark Rock Pro 3 ist ein dou tower luft kühler der mit 2 Lüftern läuft, du kannst aber noch einen dritten dazubauen.
ich hab mein meiner cpu 6 Lüfter dazugebaut. 2 kleine und 4 120mm. is b bisschen overkill aber was solls .
du solltest auch schauen das aus deinem Gehäuse mehr Luft rausgesaugt wird als reingeblasen. sonst bekommst du einen Wärmestau. aber das ist auch vernachlässigbar.


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (24. November 2017)

hochwertiges Köpferwerkzeug = Rasierklinge oder Schraubstock?    
oder was meinst du damit? ich bin nämlich auch auf der Suche nach nem guten Werkzeug zum köpfen.


----------



## EyRaptor (24. November 2017)

Er mein sowas Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
gibt aber noch andere Tools.


----------

